# Merry Christmas!



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

As anglers we often disagree on different topics but one that I think we can all agree on is that we hope each of us has a great holiday season.

Merry Christmas to all of the Michigan Sportsman anglers!


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Thebax (Apr 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all and your families. Be safe


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Merry xmas to all as well!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

merry christmas everyone hope we all got something to catch some fish!!! i know i did lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas!! Can't wait to use the gift card Santa brought me on some new waders! Did Santa bring anything sweet to anyone?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Happy Holidays!

I'm off until the 2nd so maybe I'll see you guys on the river!


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Santa was good to the anglers in my house again this year. However, he seems to think more of fishing the hard water in the winter than the flowing water in the spring. Both my boy and I received a ton of ice fishing stuff plus enough gift cards to get a good shanty to keep him warm out there. Hopefully Santa's Christmas magic brings some ice this year to go with the gifts we received.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey downstream. I have an extra shanty I don't use much if you're looking for something. I'll let it go pretty cheap.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

santa was great to me got a new steelhead rod and a nice reel, and more stuff for float fishing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Downstream and a very merry christmas to all. Have a safe year in the woods and on the waters, May your bucks be big and your fish be bigger. Best wishes to all in the new year.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Wishing you all tight lines and full stockings.


----------

